# Woodworking gloves



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

So One of my Christmas presents was a pair of woodworking









gloves. I give them a try and love them! No more splinters, they help with gripping the wood, I love them. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

No gloves around any sort of machinery for me.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Never around the machines. However, I use the same ones for handling the lumber.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

There's a debate about gloves and machines. It's generally accepted that gloves are a safety hazard because machines can grab them more easily and pull your hand into the machine. Of course, if they give you a better grip, and therefore better control, you may very well be safer.

I wear them only when needed. For example, when I was cutting a lot of pre-finished plywood. The fresh cuts were nearly razor sharp and it was real easy to get splinters from the thin veneer. I'd also wear them if I were handling something I was likely to get splinters from. I'm just extra careful.

FYI, there is one machine you NEVER want to wear gloves using, the drill press. Reading up on OSHA about gloves and accidents, 90+% involved drill presses and as they put it "traumatic amputation" which I read as pulled their fingers off.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Under normal circumstances I don't wear gloves lest I get dragged into a blade or bit, but in Michigan this time of year it's well-digger's ass cold outdoors and so I wear the Craftsman version all of the time.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with jmartel - no gloves around machinery. I use gloves to handle rough lumber but that's about it. If you get the glove even a smudge too close to the blade/bit - it will get pulled into said blade/bit. If you are extremely lucky the glove will pull right off your hand, but in all likelihood the hand will be pulled into the blade/bit.

Now this is only a guess on my part - but I don't even think a saw stop would help if you got a glove pulled into the blade. By the time your finger touches the blade you've probably already been hurt pretty badly just from the pull of the blade.

One last thought - if you are going to use gloves around machinery make sure the gloves are skin tight and not "roomy". An ill fitting glove does not allow you the "feel" of the machine and secondly an ill fitting glove that is longer than your fingers will be more likely to be pulled into the machine.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I wear gloves when handling Rough Dougfir.The splinters almost alway get infected for me.And so darn hard to see.
I heard leather is safer than fabric something about it not as grabby and won't feed your hand into a blade.
But I don't know if it's true since I don't let my hand go there.

Aj


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

No gloves around machinery ever.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Our work takes it one step further and says no long sleeves around machinery either. We had a guy almost pulled in to his lathe by his jacket sleeve. It ripped away at the last second. Lucky he did't die.

IMO, around a saw the risk is slightly lower since it is designed to cut what touches it, but it is still a risk that a thread gets around the arbor and then you are done for.

Gloves are a big concern around them because they take your feel away.

But wearing then for wood handling, chisel work, hand planing, etcs…GREAT idea. I should look in to a pair.

Brian


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> I agree with jmartel - no gloves around machinery. I use gloves to handle rough lumber but that s about it. If you get the glove even a smudge too close to the blade/bit - it will get pulled into said blade/bit. If you are extremely lucky the glove will pull right off your hand, but in all likelihood the hand will be pulled into the blade/bit.
> 
> Now this is only a guess on my part - but I don t even think a saw stop would help if you got a glove pulled into the blade. By the time your finger touches the blade you ve probably already been hurt pretty badly just from the pull of the blade.
> 
> ...


I read about this on another forum, but a lifelong carpenter used to complain about there never being a Sawstop demo with gloves. He claimed that in his construction business, guys were gonna where gloves. He finally talked a Sawstop dealer into doing a demo with a gloved hotdog. The saw worked flawlessly, and I believe he purchased one.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Argh. iPad.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't wear gloves buy have seen several experienced turners use finger less gloves to protect their lead hand. Usually modified batting gloves or golfing gloves so skin tight fit.

They do seam to market Skins gloves for woodworking use. Sort of surprising in a way.

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/Skins-Gloves-28p9941.htm#!prettyPhoto/8/


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

I worked with gloves on around hot machinery and at home for 30+ years, they savee many a cut/stitches, just make sure they are tight on your fingers and no loose cuffs. 
Felt the cut on the glove b4 my skin.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

I wear a pair with the plastic nobbies on them when routeing on on my router table, holds the wood piece real well.


----------



## torea (Jan 7, 2016)

I keep gloves in my tool apron, but like a lot have said, I never wear them when around machines. I used to work in a hardware store where we'd make saw cuts and I made it a ritual to take off my gloves as I put on my glasses and hearing protection. That was a good habit to get into.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Document why wearing tight fitting gloves around rotating machinery is bad.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

Can you count to ten without using your toes?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice gift! Use them at the lumberyard, around the house and in the yard. If you want to wear them for hand tool work (chisels, hand planes) and hand sanding, go for it. I would not use them around machinery.


----------



## Kuffy (Sep 11, 2016)

I use gloves when working. I know it is a bad idea, I know exactly what will happen, but I still use gloves. I use gloves mostly because I can control the timber using less effort and muscle that I would need without gloves. I am a big fan of less effort, even if it comes at the cost of a higher risk profile.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We use to be in the woodworking manufacturing business and we had an employee who broke the rule about wearing gloves while operating machinery. We had gotten onto him twice. Shortly after that he got a glove caught in a drill press spindle. He got his fingers wrapped around the spindle and was injured enough to miss work for maybe a week. He was lucky. When I work in my shop I try to follow the safety rules. One of which is: no gloves are to be worn while operating machinery where they can be caught in moving parts.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

NEVER wear gloves around machinery, NEVER. Almost lost my thumb last year on my tablesaw, required 6 stitches and months of recovery, thumb still not right. The tip of the glove got caught in the blade and it dragged my thumb into the blade. Don't think it was a matter of being careful, just a matter of temporary stupidity on my part.


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

Alongiron, in your picture your gloves are not ight fitting and you have a baggy sleeve. Everyone here are giving you good advice on best safe practices. Some speak from experience. I think your gloves are a nice present. Just think about your safety before you wear them using machines. Those of us that have made that mistake when we were young and dumb are just trying to help. I wear gloves a lot in the shop, they are skin tight. I take them off and my long sleeve shirt before I turn any machinery on. Best Practices and I have all my fingers.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

No gloves in the shop for me. Working on a job site or around the yard or when loading or unloading lumber, plywood or other materials is another thing entirely. I want to be able to see exactly where my finger tips are, and do not want them to see them lying on the table or caught up in a blade, bit or other cutter. Great gift for the above uses though. Good Luck, Work Safely and Have Fun!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I wear a similar type of work glove when handling rough lumber. Mine are less bulky and tighter fitting, though. Also, I've cut the fingers off on the thumb, index and middle digits for better control. It allows me to get a firm grab on the workpiece and still have a tactile feel when pushing the wood. Plus, I always use push sticks when making cuts that get me within 8" of the blade.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I keep 3 pair of gloves in my shop. Leather for material handling or yard work. Framer's gloves - fingerless on thumb, index, and middle finger for general work in cold weather. Cut Resistant for chisel and gouge work. All are form fitting.
While I do wear gloves at the table saw, planner, and chop saw, I NEVER wear gloves when working at the drill press or lathe.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I find a bit of this:










to be very helpful for gripping and splinter protection, without the dangers of gloves, around machinery. I've never had it interfere with finishes.

When I'm doing lots of ripping, I also apply a bit of carvers tape to my left index finger and thumb, the hand that gets nowhere near the blade, as it prevents cuts from jointed edges.


----------



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

Gloves near machines are bad.

YMMV, but I like every one of my fingers, so that's just how I roll


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

VERY Bad idea. And those are not tight fitting gloves anyway. If you have to, use a pair of those tight fitting grippy gloves the ones coated with vinyl.

I have manly hands with lots of calluses :-D. If I get a splinter I cut it out with my pocket knife, yup I do.

I only gloves when loading/unloading wood. Some times with milling rough wood.

You won't get splinters as long as you don't run your hand up and down the wood.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

> Document why wearing tight fitting gloves around rotating machinery is bad.
> 
> - mrbob


MrBob,

I was wearing a pair of calf skin gloves which were a good fit when I had my table saw accident which resulted in lost of the first joint of my index finger on my left hand. I also suffered injury to the other three fingers of my left hand. I know that the blade caught my glove and pulled my fingers into the spinning blade. Perhaps it would have happened without the glove but the bottom line is I think your position regarding tight fitting gloves around machinery is in error. But it's your fingers…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Tip: if you want to remove a splinter rub some Elmers wood glue on the area and let dry. Peel and the glue 'skin' will come off taking the sliver with it. And no, I do not wear gloves when working the saw.

M


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

No gloves.
I prefer short sleeves.
I prefer no long hair hanging loose.
No watches
No rings.
NO CELL PHONEs
No cigaratte dangling outta mouth
DEFINATELY NO DRUGS or ALCOHOL
Just concentrate on job your doing.
Basic simple rules for you to live a long happy woodworking life.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto, Ditto and Ditto…...........All good points. I always have a pair in the shop for handling wood and avoid splinters. I'll use them with a sled on the table saw but never to get any where near the working parts of machinery.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

> NO CELL PHONEs


I understand this sentiment but if I followed it I'd have a lot less shop time. In my work we spend a lot of time on the phone in meetings, and when we're on with clients on the west coast or Australia the calls will intrude into my evenings. Solution: headset and mute until they need me, then I drop everything and hope like hell that the saw stops spinning before the others start wondering aloud if i've died or dropped the call. I hogged out a pile of mortise holes for a chest of drawers last summer during meetings with Oz where the topics were anything but woodworking.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> NO CELL PHONEs
> No cigaratte dangling outta mouth
> DEFINATELY NO DRUGS or ALCOHOL
> - canadianchips


No cell service out where I'm at, so that ain't a problem…
but the cigarettes, drugs and alcohol is what makes shop time fun 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No beards near the drill press - DAHIKT!

M


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Aw, now you won't get splinters and have to pick them out with a needle and magnifying glass!!
I can't work with gloves on except for welding and drilling holes with a hand held drill which will burn my hand if it catches and spins. I don't get the feel/ feedback with them on and I think it is safer without them for working on machines. They are great for stacking wood that might slide and skewer your hands, though.

cheers, Jim


----------

